# Worldmark removing Ocean View (Upper Floor) Designations at Ocean Shores, WA



## Travel1 (Oct 17, 2016)

For those of you able to attend the Worldmark Annual Conference this Thurs on Oct 20, this might be a good topic to discuss with Worldmark management. 

Starting July 2017, you will no longer know if you have an Ocean View unit or not when making reservations at Oceans Shores, WA (Mariners Village). This is a big change from all previous years...previously you made a reservation as being an Upper Floor unit (Ocean View) or a Lower Floor unit, so you knew before hand what type of unit you were going to get when you made your reservation.

BTW other locations specify Ocean Front units, less desirable units, etc. that have the same point values, so I don't know why they have to change a process that has worked for years. I think the more information everyone has when making a reservation, the happier everyone will be (i.e. no surprises). Just my two cents.

If you can't make it to the Worldmark Annual Conference, you can still let your voice be heard regarding this matter by commenting to Worldmark Customer Owner Care and/or the Board of Directors.


----------



## drguy (Oct 18, 2016)

They made a similar change in Kihei not too long ago.  One, maybe 2 years?  Has not seemed to have had much of an impact.


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 19, 2016)

The one benefit of these changes, especially at popular resorts, is it will be easier to string together reservations on the waitlist. That is because there are now fewer categories, and more rooms per category.


----------

